# Sky Fi2 to SkyFi3 upgrade



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I would like to upgrade a car that has a SkyFi2 car kit to a SkyFi3 installation. How easy is it? Are the power and antenna inputs compatible or would i have to rewire? any help is appreciated.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Antenna is compatible for sure, Power is not. The voltage is different and I believe the ends of the power connector are not the same size.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks Mr. mehs


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

You're Welcome! Have fun with your SkyFi 3 when you get it.


----------



## MAXX (Aug 4, 2007)

Steve, do you have the SkyFi3? I just got one, and I have some questions........


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

No unfortunately I don't, I used to use the SkyFi product line as my home receiver and the Roady line as my receiver in my truck and would upgrade to the latest generation as they came out, but back in the spring I upgraded to a home theater receiver that's XM Ready, so I don't use plug and play receivers at home any more. If you want, post them here and see if anyone can help, and also check out the Hardware Forum at www.xmfan.com , between the two you should be able to get them answered.


----------



## MAXX (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks for the xmfanlink......

I'm learning more as I play with the thing. Satellite radio is new to me, so I'm trying to figure out the best way to utilize this thing.

I guess my first basic question is about the Info Extras. I'm supposed to be able to set up scrolling sports scores, but in my preferences there is only an option for a Stock Market ticker......


----------

